# Great Website to compare Digital Cameras



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

lot of good info, side by side comparison, and price searches

http://www.dpreview.com/


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Yeah, it's a great one. It also has a great forum section by camera type.


----------



## CaptBill (Jul 8, 2004)

Thank you, I was just comming over to ask a Camera question. too look you read my mind 
Lynn


----------

